# LED light for low tech planted 75?



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought a used 75g set up yesterday. The light it came with looks like an older model Current LED (I have the Current pro + already for my other 75, and this one just picked up has less bulbs and is much narrower). Not enough light for good plants imo. 

And as I can't get to the city at the moment curious if there's something I could order online that's affordable and bright enough to grow plants without pressurized c02?

Thanks!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Recently I bought 2 Finnex Plant+ from Amazon.com for my 75 G ... I really like them, especially the 24/7 feature. They were $124 US ...


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

If you want affordable - I have a pretty good experience with these LED floodlights adapted to aquarium use. My problem is it's too bright for my parameters so I use it on a very short cycle to get more light into the substrate level to try and grow some HC.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/new-toy-cheapo-led-212025/


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Re the Finnex....
Ok great thanks! Looks good. I quick checked Amazon.com and didn't see any sellers willing to send the 48" to Canada- while smaller sizes they would. I will look again later as surely someone will.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks I will check your link tonight.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Check the internet on DIY projects using the LED floodlights or even LED light strips with a little ingenuity you get nice looking and cost effective lighting system. 

• Joey King of DIY
• Kevin Novak 

Two examples buy there are plenty of others. 

I chose the Finnex lights because I have liked their products, had access to US pick-up and didn’t have DIY time.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

VElderton said:


> Recently I bought 2 Finnex Plant+ from Amazon.com for my 75 G ... I really like them, especially the 24/7 feature. They were $124 US ...


Another question for you, it sounds like the Finnex Plant+ has pre-set lighting hours and a number Amazon Reviews complain the day length is so long that algae is a problem.
Are you finding this, or could one bypass this by adding a wall timer?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Good question ... algae is not a problem so far, the tank has about 10+ BNP maybe more so far, healthy colony, I have not had that problem. I also keep my ammonia and nitrite at 0 these are the main plant fertilizers with filtration @ 10 times / hr and weekly water changes. 

However if you don’t want to use the auto 24/7 cycle then you could use an in-timer and control the off and on that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Perfect I'm glad you can go both ways. Just found a used one on Amazon with free shipping, will try it out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Turns out DIY may be the trick wish I had more time and skill, I couldn't get Amazon to send a 48". Even if it says 'ships to Canada', it gets flagged when checking out. I guess breakable.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Where do you live? I pick up many parcels just across the border in Blaine when shipping to Canada isn't an option or too expensive.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

hp10BII said:


> Where do you live? I pick up many parcels just across the border in Blaine when shipping to Canada isn't an option or too expensive.


Wow thanks heaps for the offer, but the problem is it's hard to get to the city at the moment (old dog that isn't up for truck rides any more and her medical issues meaning can't leave her at home without someone around....) so whether I buy from a store in Van or pick up from you it's that city trip I can't currently line up.

So what I just did, if dug out a 48", 4 tube fluorescent unit that I have for seedlings. It's bright!! I know the light doesn't penetrate as deep as LED but I'm going to try it, start with cuttings from my other tank and see how that works out. Won't likely be doing a carpet so may just be able to get away with easy stem plants.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Have a look at this fixture, has an inline dimmer so can easily be controlled as required.
https://aquasensew.com/shop/lighting/chihiros-a-series-led-light-a1201/


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Cory @ Aquarium Coop a big supporter of the Seattle Aq. Hobby Club and all Place where I visit each time I am in the Seattle area - just did a YouTube review of the Fluval Plant LED 3.0 ... he likes the unit and I bet that brand will be available on Amazon.ca or maybe your local LFS. 

It won’t be cheap ... but an option.


----------

